# [oblivion] vampirtrank cheat



## snatolo (6. Mai 2006)

hi
hab grad die quest gemacht mit dem anti vampirtrank. hab der hexe alle zutaten gegeben und hab dann 24 stunden gewartet nur war sie dann weg :/

wisst ihr einen consolenbefehl mit dem man sich den vampirtrank holen kann oder eine page wos beschrieben ist?
die vampir scheiße nervt langsam echt..

thx


----------



## Andy19 (6. Mai 2006)

snatolo am 06.05.2006 21:38 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> hab grad die quest gemacht mit dem anti vampirtrank. hab der hexe alle zutaten gegeben und hab dann 24 stunden gewartet nur war sie dann weg :/
> 
> wisst ihr einen consolenbefehl mit dem man sich den vampirtrank holen kann oder eine page wos beschrieben ist?
> ...


1. Konsole öffnen (^)
2. folgendes eingeben: player.additem 000977e4 1


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (6. Mai 2006)

Was ihr immer mit Vampieren habt. Ich fand die Quest recht lustig. Allerdings hatte ich eh schon alle Substanzen in diversen Kisten gelagert.

Nervend war nur die verwandlung in einen Vampir. Ich hatte vorher wegen der Kohle fast alle Vampire ausgerottet.
Im Lösungsbuch fand ich dann noch einen Ort an dem es noch Blutsauger gab.
(von wegen man wird soooo einfach Vampir)

Übrigends macht es sich bei der Hexe gut ein paar Flaschen Blut dabei zu haben, oder dazwischen bei einem Opfer ein schlückchen zu nehmen.

Weg war die bei mir übrigends nie. Nur gelegentlich ausser Haus. (Geduld ist eine Tugend in Oblivion).
Nach erhalt der Pulle, gehts ab zum Grafen. Da wartet die Hexe auf dich.


----------



## Andy19 (6. Mai 2006)

EM_Lord_Vader am 06.05.2006 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ihr immer mit Vampieren habt. Ich fand die Quest recht lustig. Allerdings hatte ich eh schon alle Substanzen in diversen Kisten gelagert.
> 
> Nervend war nur die verwandlung in einen Vampir. Ich hatte vorher wegen der Kohle fast alle Vampire ausgerottet.
> Im Lösungsbuch fand ich dann noch einen Ort an dem es noch Blutsauger gab.
> ...


Ich weiß, dass  cheaten nicht der richtige Weg ist um eine Quest zu beenden. Ich konnte die Quest auch nicht beenden, weil die Dialogoption für das Blutgrass fehlte und ich ihr damit das Blutgrass nicht geben konnte.


----------



## snatolo (7. Mai 2006)

danke hat geklappt.
benutz normal nie cheats aber hatte keine andre möglichkeit


----------

